# Mulat Bayou



## hewes22 (Oct 4, 2007)

heys guys I went out to a hole inMulat Bayou at about 5:30 I had caught some tiny menhaden for bait, and from then untill about 7:00 we caught at least 20 specks and two short reds, all were released exept for three trout to eat, sorry no pics


----------



## JackFlorida (May 5, 2008)

Do you have a lat & Long on that? Sharing is good!


----------



## hewes22 (Oct 4, 2007)

hahaha PM sent!


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## De Anza Jig (Jan 16, 2008)

ahhhh Mulat....awesome man....I love that place. I was out there the other day and saw TONS of bait. If you don't mind.....just out of curiosity...where abouts were you?


----------



## hewes22 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *De Anza Jig (5/13/2008)*ahhhh Mulat....awesome man....I love that place. I was out there the other day and saw TONS of bait. If you don't mind.....just out of curiosity...where abouts were you?


I was right by the channel coming in from the bay just to left where the big opening is, fishing in some holes, there is alot of bait movement through there so catching bait was no problem


----------



## De Anza Jig (Jan 16, 2008)

I know EXACTLY where your talking man! I've caught all kinds of fish in there.


----------

